# NMD (New Moon Day..not not hat vampire shit!!!)



## ralphy1976 (Sep 22, 2009)

here is a picture of the reflection of the moon into a swimming pool. i think it is pretty bad ass and it was a lucky shot!!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 22, 2009)

pretty cool


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 22, 2009)

i need a telescope really (and i do mean a telescope patrick!!!)

check out kayzer guitar rack.....


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 22, 2009)

That was a *very* lucky shot.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 22, 2009)

*faps to the moon*


----------



## Apophis (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a bad idea. My camera can't take pictures of the moon directly, even at full zoom.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 23, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Not a bad idea. My camera can't take pictures of the moon directly, even at full zoom.


 
Well, taking pics of the moon is actually quite tricky because the sun shines a lot onto the moon. even with a tripod and a filter it can get over exposed. 

this picture is the result of trying for a week, with different setting and failing badly, that's why this is a lucky shot. I am going to do some research to see what is recomended for moon shots rofl

By the way, this was taken with a nikon d300 slr + 70-300mm zoom with a filter and no flash at night.


----------

